# STUCK PELLET



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have 3 pellets stuck in a .177 cal pellet gun,how can i get them out??? ive tried ram rods
ive tried heat, ive even put bb's in and pounded them down to move it back up the barrell, witch worked for about 3 inches! help!


----------



## SoMNhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

use a straightened clothes hanger and force them out and try using WD-40 to help them slip out.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

$h!t that wont work either
i tried that
i tried a steel rod
i tried wd
i tried everything. its wedged like a mo fo..about 1 cm in from the breech of the gun, close breech not break barrel...hard to get to


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

melt it outta there

actually I am not sure if that would work or not, it' won't shoot out at all? never had this happend before


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i would if there wasent a gasket there... its stuckkkkkk

i need to take it apart, get the brrel off and jsut use a tiny drill bit... but first i gotta get the barrel off...and im not sure if it comes off.

yea its only a 600FPS and the new versions of it are only like $100... this particular one shoots so fine


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't use anything steel, it will scratch your bore. I would guess wood is not strong enough. Go to a weld shop, or a hardware store and buy a 24 inch piece of brass rod. This should be strong enough to strike with a hammer and push out the obstruction. Keep the end contacting the obstructed pellet flat. A round or pointed end will simply serve to rivet the obstructed pellet even more into the bore.
Don't drill, don't use that coat hanger, don't use anything harder than your bore. Don't change the hardness of the bore by heating it. This could anneal the metal making it very soft.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

rod dont work  this beotch is stuck


----------



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

pellets deform when yoou shoot something
when i have a pellet jam i just stab it or poke it til it get smaller from deferoming
the it slides or shoots out

i say just keep poking it

how did u manage to put 3 in


----------

